# Clyde needs donations..



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Feel free to delete
Clyde, a 10 y/o neutered male at Mystical Flame, is in need of $200 to cover some cost of an ultra-sound for his heart. Our vet has said that he has a heart murmur and it sounds serious. We need to get the donation for he won't be available for adoption unless he's of full health. If you would like to donate or possibley adopt him, contact [email protected]

Thanks..


----------

